# Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee



## laser20 (2. März 2009)

hallo.
ich fahre mitte april nach horumersil an die gute alte nordsee..
ich hab schon lange nicht mehr an der nordsee geangelt und wollte mir deshalb vorher hier ein paar tips einholen auf welche fische ich mich einstellen sollte und welche angelmethoden ich am besten verwenden sollte!?

also denn schonmal vielen dank im voraus 

lg


----------



## brudie65 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

hallo, kann dir direkt nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich hab fast genau dieselbe frage: fahre anfang april nach tossens an die nordsee und wollte mal ein bischen brandungsangeln versuchen, daher würde ich gerne wissen, was man dort für fisch erwarten kann und was es zu beachten gibt...


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

Sucht euch die tiefen Rinnen zum Brandungsangeln.
Bei Hooksiel oder Richtung WHV am Helgoland Kai die Molen antesten.

Wattis gibt es auf jeder Sandbank bei Ebbe zum selber graben. Nehmt Sand kein Schlick, der zereisst euch die Bandscheibe und die Ausbeute ist geringer.

Die ersten Platten sollten dann in Reichweite sein, wenn ihr euren Osterurlaub hier verbringt.
Auflaufendes Wasser istein Muss, mit auflandigen Wind bringt es noch mehr


----------



## brudie65 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

... und wie erkenne ich die teifen rinnen ???


----------



## Sledge (7. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*



brudie65 schrieb:


> ... und wie erkenne ich die teifen rinnen ???


 
Hallo brudie65 

In Horumersiel war ich noch nicht , dürfte sich aber nicht grundsätzlich von den anderen Sielen unterscheiden.
Tiefe Rinnen sind die Fahrrinnen für Schiffe , und somit an jeder Hafenausfahrt. 
Ich würde dir zusätzlich das Wanger- und das Hohenstief empfehlen. War letztes Frühjahr in Dornumersiel und habe diesseits der Deiche sehr gut gefangen. Oder aber direkt im Hafen angeln , da sollten Aale und Platte genug sein .
Mit einem kleinen Spinner kannst du evtl. ne Meeresche erwischen.
Gruß sledge|wavey:


----------



## brudie65 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

und weiss hier vielleicht noch jemand gute Stellen im Bereich Butjadinger Küste / Tossens ???


----------



## Jacky Fan (7. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141732


----------



## brudie65 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

na das ist doch mal ein supertip, weil ich genau dort hinfahre. tausend dank


----------



## Matze0407 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

Moin moin,
Nordsee und Brandungsangeln ist ja nicht schlecht aber das kann man auch nur wenn die Flut da ist, bei Ebbe kannst höchsten Wattwürmer suchen.
Was für Fisch es da gibt, naja Scholle, Flunder und Co.


----------



## Matze0407 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

Ich für meinen Teil fahre lieber an die Ostsee.#6
Da gibts Plattfisch, Dorsch, Meerforelle, mit unter Lachs, Hering und Hornhecht. Heringe gibts jede Menge von Ende März bis Mitte April zwischen Fichland/Darß und Rügen. Den kann man dann gut von Seebrücken angeln. Die anderen kann man auchvon den Seebrücken fischen. Nur Wattwürmer mußt dir aus 'nem Anglerladen besorgen.:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*



Matze0407 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahre lieber an die Ostsee.#6
> Da gibts Plattfisch, Dorsch, Meerforelle, mit unter Lachs, Hering und Hornhecht. Heringe gibts jede Menge von Ende März bis Mitte April zwischen Fichland/Darß und Rügen. Den kann man dann gut von Seebrücken angeln. Die anderen kann man auchvon den Seebrücken fischen. Nur Wattwürmer mußt dir aus 'nem Anglerladen besorgen.:vik:


 
denn hast du noch nie in der nordsee aus herring und hornhecht geangelt! ich finde die herringe sogar besser als die aus der ostsee aber das ja geschmackssache! würde ich mal versuchen :m


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

Den hier hab ich in WHV gefangen, beim testen meiner MeFo Blinker.
Gebissen- nicht gerissen.


----------



## laser20 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

danke für die zahlreichen antworten.. =)
dann werd ich einfach mal berichten wie es so war wenn ich wieder da bin..


----------



## platzmann (25. März 2015)

*AW: Tips fürs angeln im april in Horumersil/Nordsee*

Nun schreibt er schon 5 Jahre an dem Bericht, der muss echt gut werden!


----------

